# Is it ok to use latch in the center seat?



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

I got an e-mail from a baby gear store and it listed common misuses of latch. Amongst them, it said you should never use latch in the center seat unless your car's owners manual specifically says it is ok. I had never heard this! Is this true? And why? I know some cars don't have latch in the center, but ours does...why shouldn't we use it? Thanks!

Cindy


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

If your vehicle has latch in the center, then that means that your car's manual says it is ok to use. So, I'm not sure I understand your question...


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

I see what you mean but this said it should specifically say something about the center seat. Mine of course just talks about using latch, nothing about specific seat.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Most cars don't have latch in the center, but the latch from the two sides can look to be the right width and people often (mistakenly) use one from each side.

If there is a separate set of latch anchors for the center (my sienna has this in the center of the middle row and back row) then it's fine.

-Angela


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

That makes sense. I will double check since DH installed it. We have a Toyota Highlander.

Cindy


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

A Toyota Highlander does NOT have LATCH in the center seating position. It has two sets of lower anchors in the outboard positions, and an additional top tether anchor in the center position. Your husband "borrowed" the inner outboard anchors to install the seat in the center, and this is not allowed by Toyota. If you keep the seat in the center, it needs to be installed with the belt: if you want to use LATCH, move it outboard.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Our manual has a picture of where all the LATCH anchors are, which I think is a good idea on their part.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you Chickabiddy! Ack! I am going to move the seat to the side for the day until I can figure out how to install it using the seat belt. I don't have time to pull out the instructions this morning.

Cindy


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a Ford Escape. There are LATCH anchors outboard, and no seperate set in the middle. But the manual says that you can borrow the outboard anchors as long as there aren't already seats outboard using those anchors (i.e. you can't double up) and as long as the carseat manual doesn't forbid it, or say that the anchors are too far apart.

So sometimes there aren't middle anchors, but you can use the outboards. Gotta read all the manuals.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_lily* 
I have a Ford Escape. There are LATCH anchors outboard, and no seperate set in the middle. But the manual says that you can borrow the outboard anchors as long as there aren't already seats outboard using those anchors (i.e. you can't double up) and as long as the carseat manual doesn't forbid it, or say that the anchors are too far apart.

So sometimes there aren't middle anchors, but you can use the outboards. Gotta read all the manuals.

It's a PITA, huh? I ended up having to call the carseat manufacturer, because the TrueFit, for example, allows borrowing if the anchors are less than, like 18 inches apart or something.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
It's a PITA, huh? I ended up having to call the carseat manufacturer, because the TrueFit, for example, allows borrowing if the anchors are less than, like 18 inches apart or something.

I just installed my seat outboard, and was done with it. I find it easier having her on the side anyways. I only have one kid though.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

Odd....my Odyssey only has LATCH and tether anchor in the middle seat of the back row. The outer seats can only have a car seat installed with the seat belt. I wish there was LATCH on the outer seats - maybe I'll look into having them installed.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Lower anchors can (almost*) never be retrofitted. Top tether anchors cannot be added to cars that already have the legal minimum.

* There are a very few exceptions (certain VWs and Audis) -- the Odyssey is not one of them.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Lower anchors can (almost*) never be retrofitted. Top tether anchors cannot be added to cars that already have the legal minimum.

* There are a very few exceptions (certain VWs and Audis) -- the Odyssey is not one of them.

Darn...well I figured I would at least look into it. It seems odd the LATCH would only be in the middle and not on the outer seats, but they must have had some reason for doing it that way. Oh well, there's always the seat belt, b/c I need the other two seats and don't want the baby (well 18 month old by that point) in the middle.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

My sienna has LATCH for the center and passenger side of the third row... but no top tether or anything for the right side. Very bizarre and makes me crazy... I don't get why they'd do that.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Well I asked DH and sure enough, he did use the outboard latch, so there is no middle latch. I had thought it had middle latch...that is why I was confused as to why we couldn't use it! So I moved DD to the side for now. It is easier to have her on the side but I had thought it was safer in the middle in case there is impace to the side. So I will likely move her back there once I get the belt install figured out.

Cindy


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

The reason you cant borrow is b/c LATCH isnt just 2 loops to hook to, its a whole bar

Like this -

0_________0

And if your car doesnt have LATCH in the center it will be set up like this

0_________0 center seat here 0___________0

If you borrow one from each side, you are hooking to one side (the green 0's), then you arent attached to one whole bar, the bar part is attached to the car as well. So the forces arent distriuted right if you arent using a full 'set' and are just using one side each of 2 different sets


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Very helpful explanation Leighi! Thanks!

Cindy


----------

